# WMAA Camp Review.



## arnisador (May 9, 2002)

The WMAA Camp was a great experience! Mr. Hartman and Ms. Stranc put on a first-class event. There were about 50 people present and everyone seemed to be enjoying themselves.

Mr. Manglinong led things off with Kombaton, emphasizing double sticks. We learned the 24-count numerada and corresponding blocks and counters. In later sessions we learned double-cane disarms and some striking patterns. It was neat to work with double sticks, which we rarely do in Modern Arnis beyond the sinawali. Mr. Manglinong is one of the nicest and most humble martial artists I've ever met.

Mr. Macaluso followed. He taught single stick techniques from the JKD perspective. I've recently started taking JKD so I recognized a little of it but I learned a number of things too, notably from his clear explanations of _why_ things were done the way they were. 

Dr. Gyi was all that you've heard. He taught the _dhot_, a three-foot stick with a small rope loop at the end to retain it. He brought padded weapons and we went _full-force_ on one another. You knew if your blocks worked or not! Mr. O'Grady and I banged away on each other. There was much choking as well. In a later session Dr. Gyi taught a partner-assisted form of yoga. He worked on healing people throughout the camp when he wasn't teaching. He told me at one point "You move like a 6 year old boy." I said, "Is that a good thing or a bad thing?" "It's a good thing!" he said, laughing.

Mr. Hartman taught his Mano Y Daga knife-fighting system and then in the next session palis-palis and espada y daga. The Mano Y daga that was taught involved disarms on the forearm, either yours or your opponent's. In the second session I was able to work with Mr. Anderson which was a pleasure.

Ms. Spiro taught "Modern Arnis for the Street" which was eye-opening. For years I have been saying things like "you can also use your jacket" but she had us actually _do it_ and it was much more effective than I had thought. She gave us a number of drills that I'll use in my teaching and had lots of great advice on self-defense, especially but not exclusively for women.

There was a black belt test on Friday evening--I was proud to be the WMAA grading officer on the board, which also included Dan Carr, Bob Chesbro, and Jaye Spiro--and five people were promoted to black belt at the banquet on Saturday night. (Also, one person was promoted to brown belt and two certificates were given to current black belts.) the discussions amongst the members of the board pointed to many issues of consistency and standards that need to be addressed in the future, and I know Mr. Hartman is working on these; some were addressed on-the-spot. I was particularly impressed by *PAUL*'s performance at the test. He wasn't testing but rather was partnering with a testee, and he put on an impressive display. The banquet was held at the school and we celebrated Mr. Hartman's birthday as well as promotions and just the fact that we were there training.

The round table discussion brought out many good points and was positive throughout. Mr. Hartman discussed his goals for the WMAA and the other participants commented on the future of Modern Arnis as well as what would be good for the WMAA. Mr. Anderson commended Mr. Hartman for doing _something_.

I got to meet many people; "You mean you're so-and-so from MartialTalk?" was frequently heard. I fear I'll overlook many people but even still let me mention a few:

Mr. Anderson was not an official instructor at the camp. I was impressed by his attitude; he was out there working on the floor during the sessions, putting his heart into it and generally being a good example to the rest of us. I had followed his career in the 70s and it was a thrill to meet and work with him, and to have him sign my certificate. He is very approachable, very modest, and thinks he's very funny! I was ready to transfer to his school until we found that our musical compatibility was imperfect. It was a great experience though and so I forgive him for that last wristlock he put on me when I was trying to switch my knife from one hand to the other.

Dan Carr gave me some information concerning the legal implications of using certain techniques, as he has on numerous other occasions. I appreciated it. I served as his dummy for one demonstration of technique and as always after he gets a person down he goes right into handcuffing mode! He first demonstrated speedcuffing techniques to me circa 1987 and he's still at it, plus more.

Also, *jaybacca72* gave so much of his time that I feel he should have been compensated! He gave me a JKD knife drill and some JKD information, but also introduced me, and many others, to systema. He was very generous with his time and knowledge. He also created a kukri trainer that was given to Dr. Gyi.

I had a good time meeting *PAUL*, a nice, polite, respectful guy and a skilled arnis player. As promised, I won't comment on what he was--or rather, what he wasn't--wearing when he went into the jacuzzi.

I also got a chance to meet *Icepick*, briefly, and to train with Paul O'Grady. (I know he's on here somewhere but I can't recall his username.) Mr. O'Grady was a great training partner for Bando as he had attended a number of previous seminars with Dr. Gyi! I look forward to working with him again.

I met *Kyle*. We were working together during Mr. Macaluso's session and at one point he mentioned that he taught BJJ. I said that I'd started it a few months ago. "Are you *arnisador* on MartialTalk?" he asked. "You spend way too much time on that forum." Well, maybe so!

There are so many other people I met that I enjoyed working/speaking/eating with--the Messrs. Dawdy and the rest of that group, Ms. Spiro's students, *Rich Parsons*, and a number of others whose names I've forgotten or I can only remember their first name. I got a chance to catch up with Dr. Barber (*DoctorB*), whom I had not seen in many years.

There is one other person I want to mention: Our own *Kaith Rustaz*, the admin. of this forum. I finally got a chance to meet him (and *JadeDragon*) in person. It was a pleasure to thank him in person for all he's done on the board. Mr. Hubbard worked _constantly_ during the camp on videotaping, making the CD-ROM copies of Mr. Hartman's forms, and handling any number of other technical details. (He also does the WMAA webpages, including the camp info.) He looked for no credit and didn't receive nearly as much as he deserves. 

Of course the biggest credit for the success of the camp goes to the guest instructors and to Mr. Hartman and Ms. Stranc (who also worked tirelessly behind the scenes both before and during the camp). But I know what Mr. Hartman would say: Thank the participants, who _really_ make the camp.

I think the Professor would have been proud.


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2002)

One more thing I'd like to say. I've known Tim Hartman since 1980, before he studied the martial arts (I was already a green belt in karate). Beyond being my Modern Arnis instructor he's a brother to me, and in fact my kids call him Uncle Timmy. (My wife recently pointed out that he's a good uncle--he always has some gift for them.) I'm very happy for him--how far he's come, how well he's doing, how well he's keeping the ideal of training together and being happy alive. I'm proud of him. At this camp, where he had instructors who both were and were not in Modern Arnis, instructors who were and were not associated with the WMAA, and where he stood back and gave the credit to his guest instructors, he showed what a class act he is. His focus was on providing a great experience for the people who came to study, and he did (with lots of help of course). I was proud to be associated with his organization. A _datu_ is supposed to lead, and he is doing just that.

Great work Timmy.


----------



## Cruentus (May 9, 2002)

My goodness, Arnisador, that was such a long thread!:rofl: 

I'm only joking of course! Very well said! You described camp perfectly! That was probably the best camp/seminar follow up I've read yet on this forum.

Camp was a great time, and I can't wait to do it again next year!

 PAUL

P.S. Arnisador: I didn't expect the pants I was wearing to 'suction effect' at the jaccuzi, if you know what I'm sayin.' I think you did though. So THAT'S why you went back down there so fast 'after hours.'


----------



## Cruentus (May 9, 2002)




----------



## Dan Anderson (May 9, 2002)

Arnisador pretty much said it all except for one point and that the energy was positive for everybody the whole camp.  I've been to a number of camps over the years and the energy would vacilate during the camp.  Maybe somebody over here wasn't gettin along with someone over there or someone else was hogging the Professor's time...you get the picture.

This camp from start to finish was positive energy and good feelings.  On a personal note I got to meet a number of people I have heard of and we got to the point to where we were doggin' each other.  A good sign to me.  I renewed and recreated a frindship with *Jaye Spiro*.  I met and had a number of good talks with  *Rich Parsons*  (dis-organization - private joke).  Actually, if I start to name everybody this post will go way over long.  I met and had a number of discussions with *Dr. Maung Gyi*  and it is refreshing that someone so senior to me communicates from a viewpoint of exchange.  Staying this week wiht *Tim & Janice*  I find that he and I are in agreement more often than not regarding direction and purpose of the future of Modern Arnis so we have plans of working more closely together in the future.

All in all, this camp was a very good first camp.  The people training, the people instructing and the hosts hosting were all good and I think this is the beginning of a positive future for us all, no matter the affiliation.

Dan Anderson
6th Degree Black Belt
Senior Master Modern Arnis

PS - Arnisidor.  I am funny.  You have no sense of humor. :rofl:


----------



## Cruentus (May 9, 2002)

We all thought you were funny...

*LOOKING!* 

Especially after Don Dotted your forehead. Whoops!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Cebu West (May 9, 2002)

At the camp roundtable Jaye Spiro stated that she was not familiar with some things in the belt test. The topic of conversation changed and we never heard what they were. Did she mention this to anyone, and if so I'd like to hear what they were? I have a lot of respect for her, she is very knowledgeable and has a great attitude. If I don't get any answers to this question I'll contact Jaye and see what she has to say.

Camp was FUN. Lots of people at all different levels working and getting to know each other. The Professor always said, relax and have fun. He would have loved this camp. My guys and I tried to train the other night but all the camp talk and stories kept getting in the way, so we just went with the flow and camp talked.

SAL   (Cebu West WMAA)


----------



## arnisador (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cebu West _
> 
> *At the camp roundtable Jaye Spiro stated that she was not familiar with some things in the belt test. *



The black belt test board discussed these sorts of issues at some length after the test. Ms. Spiro was, I believe, referring principally to the extra sinawalis that Mr. Hartman has picked up from Ric Jornales' Arnis Sikaran. (Mr. Hartman and I achieved rank in this system in the late 1980s/early 1990s when it was known as Arnis-Kali Sipa-Sikaran; he achieved black belt rank and I was just before it.) Some other things may have been called by unfamiliar names but were basically if not entirely the same as usual.


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Dan Anderson _
> 
> I met and had a number of good talks with  *Rich Parsons*  (dis-organization - private joke). ]



  Dan,

  Thanks for the talks, I enjoyed them. It was
one of many highlights.

  I am not Dis-oraganized at all  

  I just lack an organization

  or is it any organization?

  Enjoy your stay in Buffalo

  Rich


----------



## Cruentus (May 10, 2002)

"At the camp roundtable Jaye Spiro stated that she was not familiar with some things in the belt test."

As Arnisador said, Sinawali's where one thing. Most of what she was talking about, however, was terminology stuff. Example: what Tim might call "obstruction removal" Jaye might know it as "Block-check-counter" or "Decadana" or "empty-hand give-and-take". It's all the same, but Tim's trying to get some kind of universal terminology going. This way, if someone testing is asked to demonstrate "backward throw," that person will know the type of technique that is expected of them. 

The only thing is, now we all have different terms to learn, to be on the same page. The same goes with me with that. There are a lot of terms of which I may know the technique, but I just need to know what WMAA calls it. No big deal for me, though! I'd rather learn new terms, then have me or my students not know what is being asked for on a test.


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 10, 2002)

Greetings,

        The WMAA is proud to announce the success of our first annual federation training camp!  Fifty eight people attended our event. To our knowledge, this was the largest Modern Arnis camp in North America since Professor Presas' retirement.  We would like to thank, first and foremost, the instructors who taught at this event:  Dr. Maung Gyi, Datu Tim Hartman (myself), Guro Jaye Spiro, Guro Rick Manglinong and Guro Tom Macaluso.  Secondly, we would like to thank all the participants for showing their most enthusiastic support of this event.

    Friday sessions were led by Guros Rick Manglinong, Tom Macaluso and Grand Master Maung Gyi.  Following the instruction was a black belt grading.  The following were promoted to Lakan/Dayang Isa (First Degree Black):  

Michael Dawdy
Bryson Ingram
Vince Markowicz
Jennifer Reyes
Sal Todaro  

Also promoted in this test was Cori Talbot to Likah Isa (First Degree Brown).  Congratulations to all !

    On Saturday, there was instruction from Datu Tim Hartman, Guros Rick Manglinong and Jaye Spiro and Grand Master Maung Gyi. The level of energy throughout the entire day was phenomenal. Following the instruction there was a round table meeting open to all to discuss the future of Modern Arnis and what role the WMAA would play in it.  

Saturday evening was the banquet.  Certificates of participation were handed out to all participants.  Dr. Jeffrey Leader and Mr. Paul Janulis were promoted to third and second degree black belt, respectively, for their efforts in promoting the art of Modern Arnis.  In addition to this, all the instructors teaching at the event were given plaques of appreciation by Mr. Hartman for their support in making this event happen.  Paul Dawdy from London, Ontario received a plaque for his efforts in being the most supportive school.  After the awards, Mr. Hartman's Youth Demonstration Team gave an exhibition on the open hand and stick forms.  

Sunday morning instruction was started off by Jaye Spiro and finished with an hour and a half healing yoga session by Grand Master Maung Gyi.

    We feel very honored for all the positive energy and support we received this weekend in such a difficult time, while mourning the passing of our teacher.  If this camp was an indication of what the future has in store for Modern Arnis, it will aspire to great things.

Next years camp will be May 2-4, 2003. Our tentative list for instructors is as follows:

Datu Tim Hartman              Modern Arnis & Balintawak 
Sr. Master Dan Anderson    Modern Arnis & American Freestyle Karate
Datu Bong Jornales            Arnis Sikaran
Guro Dan Carr                    Modern Arnis & Police Tactics
Guro A. Paul Dawdy           Modern Arnis & Parkers' Kenpo
Guro Chad Dulin                 Modern Arnis & Ryukyu Kempo 
Guro Jack Latorre               Pekiti-Tirsia 
Special Guest   Ed Parker Jr.

We will also be adding a Black Belt class on Thursday May 1st.

Looking forward to seeing you all at next years camp.

Respectfully yours,
Datu Tim Hartman
WMAA

 :cheers: :drinkbeer :samurai: :karate:


----------



## Rich Parsons (May 10, 2002)

Dan will know the point 

     :rofl: :cheers:

Rich
:asian:


----------



## Datu Tim Hartman (May 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Renegade _
> 
> *Greetings,
> 
> ...



I was re-reading my post. The systems listed are the instructors backgrounds, not what they will be teaching. I hope no one misunderstood.

Tim Hartman:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (May 13, 2002)

From Jeff Delaneys site:
"Deno Cain Hosts Record Seminar in Detroit!... in Detroit, Michigan on April 13th. *Fifty* people attended this action-packed seminar. " http://www.professorpresas.com/news.htm#detroit

Congrats to WMAA camp group for hitting 58. :cheers:

Only a few months earlier, it was in the mid 20's when I'd check the attendence at MA seminars.

With camp numbers like this, things are starting to look up in the MA world...How long before we top 100 at a camp?  

:asian:


----------

